# cariba+other native fish



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

hey can anybody tell me what types of catfish/ other fish swim with cariba in the wild im looking for something to add it would have to be a bottom feeder if poss i just built a shallow end in my 210 and theres about a 3-4 inch high by 24 by 24 shelf space under it and am looking for something that could ocuppy this space as well as clean the bottom alittle

all info apprecitated

thanks


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> pirayaman Posted Today, 05:48 AM
> hey can anybody tell me what types of catfish/ other fish swim with cariba in the wild im looking for something to add it would have to be a bottom feeder if poss i just built a shallow end in my 210 and theres about a 3-4 inch high by 24 by 24 shelf space under it and am looking for something that could ocuppy this space as well as clean the bottom alittle
> 
> all info apprecitated
> ...


Any fish placed with a piranha (other than poisonous or electric fish - can kill piranha) will have a limited lifespan with a piranha. Most advanced hobbyists use Plecos, but as I said that is a limited lifespan before being eaten.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > pirayaman Posted Today, 05:48 AM
> > hey can anybody tell me what types of catfish/ other fish swim with cariba in the wild im looking for something to add it would have to be a bottom feeder if poss i just built a shallow end in my 210 and theres about a 3-4 inch high by 24 by 24 shelf space under it and am looking for something that could ocuppy this space as well as clean the bottom alittle
> >
> > all info apprecitated
> ...


x2
'nuff said.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

ive kept corys before with 9 5inch reds before along with about 7 exadons and all was well for close to a year i guess like 7-8 months and i got rid of all the fish so im gonna try something i just though maybe someone could give me a fish that swims in the rio that i could try i guess ill have to search the cps to find a awnser to my question


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > pirayaman Posted Today, 05:48 AM
> > hey can anybody tell me what types of catfish/ other fish swim with cariba in the wild im looking for something to add it would have to be a bottom feeder if poss i just built a shallow end in my 210 and theres about a 3-4 inch high by 24 by 24 shelf space under it and am looking for something that could ocuppy this space as well as clean the bottom alittle
> >
> > all info apprecitated
> ...


I disagree...it is uncommon that it worked but...I had a spotted Raphael with my Reds years ago and he lived until I (Sorry to say) traded them in...

I never saw him though b/c he hid under the driftwood in my tank...actually I have NO IDEA what the heck he ate b/c I never say him and had to shift things around frequently to make sure he was still there. 
I had him nearly 2 years with the Reds.

Not a real good life for the fish...I wouldnt do it again....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> *I disagree...it is uncommon that it worked *but...I had a spotted Raphael with my Reds years ago and he lived until I (Sorry to say) traded them in...
> 
> I never saw him though b/c he hid under the driftwood in my tank...actually I have NO IDEA what the heck he ate b/c I never say him and had to shift things around frequently to make sure he was still there.
> I had him nearly 2 years with the Reds.
> ...


Please re-read what I wrote. My statement still stands. Catfish are nocturnal for the most part, if he hid, it was for good reason. Survival.

I'm moving this thread over to the actual forum it belongs to. You can continue discussion there.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > *I disagree...it is uncommon that it worked *but...I had a spotted Raphael with my Reds years ago and he lived until I (Sorry to say) traded them in...
> >
> > I never saw him though b/c he hid under the driftwood in my tank...actually I have NO IDEA what the heck he ate b/c I never say him and had to shift things around frequently to make sure he was still there.
> > I had him nearly 2 years with the Reds.
> ...


I agree it was absolutely for survival! Thats why i said "*Not a real good life for the fish...I wouldn't do it again*..."


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I think the real key to keeping anything in the same tank with Piranhas (and having it survive more then 5 minutes) is size difference. You want to get something that's either too small to be worth chasing or so big that it intimidates them into leaving it alone.
Since you can't go smaller (at that age they'll eat anything smaller then they are) I'd say get yourself a really large Pleco or Armored Catfish (something in the 12"-14" range since you have the room for it). At 4" they'll not only ignore, but go out of their way to avoid, anything that big, and the fact that both of those species are nocturnal(ish) will further lessen the chances of a fatal confrontation.
I don't know if this will work for your Cariba, but the 8" Pleco I have in the same tank with (6) 4"-5" Reds has not gotten so much as a fin nip from his tankmates yet, and I've had them together for 3 1/2 months now.
Also, I don't know if this will make any difference or not, but my Pleco was already established in the tank before I got my Reds (He was in the tank for a good 3 weeks before I got them)
Oh, and I know I'll get yelled at for suggesting this, but I've found that regular live feedings (every two weeks or so for me) tend to give my Reds something other then each other and their tankmate to vent their aggression on.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Doesnt matter what size it is, the piranhas will get to it sooner or later.

Theres no point in keeping anything with piranhas...


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Im having too much luck with my dithers. I bought some cherry barbs and now have twice the number! They are breeding like crazy. 125 gal tank two 6-7" RB and three 4-5" RB. I see the P's snap at em if they get real close but never chase them around. Also have 6 neons but had 18 a few months ago.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've kept catfish belonging to the Corydoras genus for limited times with my Pygos... they did a good job of taking care of bits of food that would find it's way behind bogwood and such.

Like Frank said though, it's like hiring a "Temporary janitor."
Sooner or later, they're gonna get "Terminated."


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i have had plecos in all my p tanks and they all got eaten in the end so i dont bother now...and get up and bloody clean it myslef


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

I am keeping one Hoplias Malabricus and 20 Corydoras Pygmeus with 6 Caribas in a 850 litre planted tank. It works out well, but I feed the Hoplias with a plantingplier just in case the Caribas get into a real feeding frenzy. I don't want the Hoplias to get involved in a frenzy, because I don't want to see him damaged. Although it react agressive toowards the caribas.

greetz


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Ghost shrimp is the best clean up crew imo. They are small, cheap, and do a good job. Granit my P kills them when he gets bored but at only $1 a dozen they are cheep. When I feed him it dont matter where they are they come running to snag some food. Tryed a 7 inch plecoo in with my 4 inch Elong and he lasted for 3 months of fin nipping and then woke up one day to see him swimming at the top of the tank with only 1/4 of his tail left. Personally the plecos sh!t as much as they eat so its pretty pointless to have them in the tank. Right after I would get done cleaning my tank he would take the biggest crap that I have ever saw.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

notaverage said:


> > *I disagree...it is uncommon that it worked *but...I had a spotted Raphael with my Reds years ago and he lived until I (Sorry to say) traded them in...
> >
> > I never saw him though b/c he hid under the driftwood in my tank...actually I have NO IDEA what the heck he ate b/c I never say him and had to shift things around frequently to make sure he was still there.
> > I had him nearly 2 years with the Reds.
> ...


Are you sure he hid for survival? In my experience it doesn't matter what tank-mates you have with a Raphael, they will hide anyway.

I agree it was absolutely for survival! Thats why i said "*Not a real good life for the fish...I wouldn't do it again*..."
[/quote]

Are you sure it was for survival? In my experience, whatever tank-mates you have with a raphael, the will hide anyway.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Has anyone been successful in keeping exodons with adult pygos, I've seen them kept with juvi reds but never with adult pygos.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Ja said:


> Has anyone been successful in keeping exodons with adult pygos, I've seen them kept with juvi reds but never with adult pygos.


I tried once and they didn't last the night. At night, Exodons completely shutdown which makes an easy meal for any p.


----------

